# DRAC Remote SSH Console Redirection



## nbari (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a PowerEdge with a DRAC5 card, unfortunately i do not have a windows machine to access  the KVM via explorer, so i am trying to access to the server using the console redirection.

So far I have configure the server with the DRAC card to enable the console doing:

# echo 'console="comconsole"' >> /boot/loader.conf

and  setting to on this lines on /etc/ttys
ttyd0 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  on secure
ttyd1 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  on secure
ttyd2 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  on secure
ttyd3 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  on secure

the kernel also has the device sio line.

and the DRAC card on the server with the following parameters:

Dell Remote Access Controller 5 (DRAC 5)
Firmware Version 1.33 (Build 08.03.10)

$ racadm getconfig -g cfgSerial
cfgSerialBaudRate=115200
cfgSerialConsoleEnable=1
cfgSerialConsoleQuitKey=^q
cfgSerialConsoleIdleTimeout=300
cfgSerialConsoleNoAuth=0
cfgSerialConsoleCommand=
cfgSerialHistorySize=8192
cfgSerialCom2RedirEnable=1
cfgSerialTelnetEnable=0
cfgSerialSshEnable=1

after ssh to the DRAC and trying to connect to the console 'connect com2' i only get a black screen and  do not get the login prompt.

any idea nos how to fix this.


regards


----------



## tingo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, does anything in this message help (he talks about older DRACs)?


----------



## nbari (Feb 23, 2009)

*[solved]*

The solution was to properly configure the bios on the server, has is shown here: http://te.tl/g0

Also i had to compile kernel to support device sia on the kernel and enable the console output, on the /boot/loaderl.conf i added:

console="comconsole"

changed device.hits to enable com2:

hint.sio.0.at="isa"
hint.sio.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.sio.0.flags="0x0"
hint.sio.0.irq="4"
hint.sio.1.at="isa"
hint.sio.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.sio.1.flags="0x10"
hint.sio.1.irq="3"

and enable signup on the tty for dialups, i had to change here ttyd1 to cuad1

# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyd0 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  off secure
cuad1 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  on secure
ttyd2 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  off secure
ttyd3 "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600" dialup  off secure
# Dumb console

after doing all this i reboot the server and later i connect to the DRAC card via ssh, type connect com2 and done i got a terminal just like if I were infront of the server.


----------

